# Raising your own fiber



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Do most of you raise your own fiber animals, or do you purchase fiber elsewhere? I have suri alpacas and have been trying different fibers so see how they spin on their own, and also blended with the alpaca.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a flock of AmericanMiniature Cheviots. Cheviot wool has a unique crimp that is helical rather than flat (like all other wool). This makes it hard to felt, but also makes it ideal to blend with other fibers such as Alpaca and mohair - adds a desirable loft.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I buy, but have worked with all stages of wool processing (except shearing) on a small farm. My current sources are eBay, esty and I bought some wool from a spinner who was looking to downsize her stash, a little.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

I buy. Wish I lived on a farm, but, alas....


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Me to.... DH told me the last time I went to the fiber festival not to coe home with anything with 4 legs boy that was the hardest thing ever to do. So since I could not buy anything thing with 4 legs I just bought enough to put one together at home... lol lol lol


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

I save up my pennies until Woolfest - held every year in the Lake District during the last Friday and Saturday in June - then have a fine time buying everything for the following months.


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

I have my own flock. I have 1 Surri Alpaca and 8 Wyacuna's, 3 Cormo, 3 Finn, a bunch of crossbreeds. I also milk my sheep and sell my extra. I am right now working on spinning some cat fiber for a lady. Oh, I forgot the 3 Llama's, but I don't use their fiber because I have so much of the Alpaca. Also, all but one of my Alpaca's are white so I can have a lot of fun dying. If anyone is interested I do sell my extra fiber.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

I would love to, but can't!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Teardrop said:


> If anyone is interested I do sell my extra fiber.


 I'll keep you in mind when it is time for me to buy more fiber. Do you sell on ebay or have an etsy page?


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

How cool that you raise your own fiber! I wish I did. The closest to a fiber-producing animal is our senior Persian cat, Red, who's currently snuggled up to my computer and snoring loudly. He has gorgeous long red/orange fur. We often get him buzzed off, because he doesn't enjoy being brushed, but I haven't saved his fur. Maybe I should?? Have any of you ever spun cat fur? If so, please let us know how you prepared it, how it went, and so on. Thank you!

Hazel


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

I am fortunate to live in an area where there are at least a dozen fellow fiber fanatics who raise alpacas and several different breeds of sheep, oh, and don't forget the goats. I live in a tiny town where I can have chickens but no other farm animals. I do know several of my favorite fiber producing animals by name.

Life is good...


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

It is a gift to me that I can have my alpacas. We just sent about 15# to be made into batts. Shearing is in early May. If anyone is interested in raw fleece and/or batts, I will have enough to sell. We are cutting back on the numbers and will be going from 16 animals to 11 in March or April. Age does take its toll, but I always want some alpacas. I would also like to swap fiber if anyone is interested. I am trying to experience many different fibers.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

The management of my building will not allow farm animals in the apartments. darn.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I buy, usually from a wool and Sheep festival that I go to once a year. My niece has her own sheep and I also buy from her.


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

I have been raising all my own fiber for 25 years! Registered Olde English 'Babydoll' Southdown Sheep ???? are my current and final choice!


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

I buy mine and have considered getting a flock of standard sized poodles and growing milkweed.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

I have a friend with alpacas and llamas. I have watched her animals for her while she has gone on vacation. They are quite easy if you are thinking of it.


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

Wordancer: No I don't have either of those I just sell out of my house. If you send me a special message when you're ready I'll give you my e-mail and phone number and then I can take pictures and we can figure something out.


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

Hazel Blumeberg-McKey: Hope I didn't spell your name wrong. My client brushed her cat, for years. I use the dog/cat brushes that look like mini wool carders and card a small portion at a time until I get a good quantity and then spin, then I ply, then I wash. Hope this helps.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Thanks, probably be a few months or in the summer, depends...hard to say at the moment.


Teardrop said:


> Wordancer: No I don't have either of those I just sell out of my house. If you send me a special message when you're ready I'll give you my e-mail and phone number and then I can take pictures and we can figure something out.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> The management of my building will not allow farm animals in the apartments. darn.


LOL! I just do not know why management isn't more understanding! I mean, what harm could a few miniature sheep or goats do? And the other tenants would love them!

Hazel


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Why not post some pictures and prices here to sell your fiber.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I buy, usually pre-dyed fiber, although I have a friend that will occasionally get a fleece and share it with me.


----------



## janetec (Jan 29, 2015)

I buy. No time or place for herd animals. I will get anything from a raw fleece to roving depending on how ambitious I am feeling.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Why not post some pictures and prices here to sell your fiber.


Agree. Lots of fans here


----------

